# Have some model car that i would like some feed back on



## jacob92 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey guys I was at a garage sale the other day and picked up a couple models.
First one is a high technical series countach lp500 (white)
Second one is high technical series Lamborghini jota (black)
They both have light kit to make the lights work and the jota has a motor to make it move.

Let me know if you guys have seen these before cause it is a new one for me.


----------



## jacob92 (Jun 15, 2013)

sorry guys I dont know how to get the pics up any other way but they are also in my photos


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are old(er) Marui kits. People sometimes call them Tilt Marui because the Japanese character for Marui looks like the English word "Tilt" There doesn't seem to be a great collectors market for the kits. There is a Jota on eBay now with IIRC a $19 buy it now and a Countach with a $9 buy it now.

Tilt/Tokyo/Marui is an older company. The one kit I know they did with any real value was a 1/35 kit of Hitler's G4 6 wheeled Mercedes staff car. That used to be a huge cash cow but with the release of newer, better kits of the same car, the value in the old Marui kit has dropped considerably. Probably the lack of interest in these particular cars is that the Jota is not a really popular car and there are other, bettter Countach kits on the market, like Fujimi. The kits themselves seem okay and would be fun builds.

Marui today seems focused on airsoft guns. About 20 years ago I had a huge 4 foot tall R/C godzilla from Marui that had a neat, soft, rubber skin over an inner mechanical skeleton. Was way cool...


----------

